# Interior clean....Recommendations Glasgow



## Tempah (Nov 28, 2012)

Hi,

Looking to have my interior cleaned out as best as possible. Its cream leather and the leathers looking dirty in the creases and grooves. The seatbelts are stained and the carpets need a real good clean since they are cream/grey.

I contacted Spotless since iv got him on my Facebook but he would need £60 for travel since he's in Perth and im in Glasgow which is fair enough so I thought i'd see if theres anyone closer and what price i'd be looking at.

Its a 2005 Cadillac Escalade.


(No offence to Callum @ Spotless, His prices were completely fair but forgot he was so far away so not worth dragging him away out here for an interior clean.)


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Gordon at defined details is your man for this.

Give him a call.

http://www.defined-details.co.uk/


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

^^ what he said. depending where you are in glasgow there are a few supporters around (probably Defined Details, or RGK detailing I imagine).

have a look here to find one nearby:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=40246


----------



## Chrissyronald (Jan 15, 2012)

^^ a man who knows what he is talking about


----------



## Tempah (Nov 28, 2012)

Ahh, Apologies, Didnt realise there was a directory, should have looked harder. Thanks guys.


----------



## Incredible Detail (Sep 26, 2007)

Thanks for posting the link to the supporters Mick. 

Surely it's a little unfair on other supporters when a moderator recommends a specific detailer rather than posting a link to the directory...


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Incredible Detail said:


> Thanks for posting the link to the supporters Mick.
> 
> Surely it's a little unfair on other supporters when a moderator recommends a specific detailer rather than posting a link to the directory...


I apologise if you feel that way but in the same vein if I recommend a product is it unfair I do that rather than link to the manufacturers section?

I'll link to the directory in future, I know Gordon's work and know he can help this lad out.


----------



## Incredible Detail (Sep 26, 2007)

The only reason I have mentioned this is because in the past I've put myself forward and have had people post up suggesting that I should not recommend myself and I should post a link to the supporter's section. 

I'm sure you know that as a moderator your option, in some cases, holds more weight than other members. A lot of people (back up by the OPs post) don't even know the supporter's list is there and typically moderators in other sections will link to it.

I've no doubt Gordon will be able to help out, although I'm pretty sure Richard at RGK or even myself would be able to help him out too. 

I don't think your question about linking to the manufacturer's section really needs a response. IMO it is just there to emphasise that you think that you recommending a specific detailer is fine. 

It obviously up to you if you want to recommend Gordon. Despite what it might look like, I'm not overly bothered but just thought I'd post my thoughts after me being shot down before for recommending myself.


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

Incredible Detail said:


> Thanks for posting the link to the supporters Mick.
> 
> Surely it's a little unfair on other supporters when a moderator recommends a specific detailer rather than posting a link to the directory...


no worries. As you will remember I was an Admin on here for quite a while. I dont think its unfair at all for any staff member to recommend a detailer whose work they have seen first hand (Spoony has actually used Gordon's services in the past on a previous car).

The fact that he is a staff member on here shouldn't come into it IMO, and I would be ashamed of myself (as i know Stuart would) if I let my staff role on here make me make a recommendation other than the one i really wanted to make, purely because of my position?

He was in no way detracting from the good work the other supporters turn out (yourself included), but was simply making a recommendation based on his own personal, first hand experience rather than just what he has seen/heard on a forum, i know which recommendation i would prefer anyway?

Stuart recommending one Detailer is totally different from you putting yourself forward, the Staff at DW do not have a vested interest in any particular detailer, unlike you (with your own business), which is why their opinions/suggestions are still objective and valid.

Anyway, sorry to detract from this thread in anyway OP, this is all slightly OT.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Speak to Richard @ RGK Detailing, he is fully mobile and can come to you if you wish.

Here is a link to the supporters list http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=40246 Also Defined Details but I'm pretty sure Gordon has a lot on in the coming weeks.

:thumb:


----------



## Incredible Detail (Sep 26, 2007)

Thanks a lot Aaron for recommending everyone except from me lol.


----------



## Incredible Detail (Sep 26, 2007)

OK maybe I should just apologise and say I'm wrong. 

None of my customers really use DW so it just sort of grates a little when someone asks for a detailer and everyone shout about other people saying how great they are and don't recommend me or even post a link to the supporters section to allow people to contact me and discuss / quote for the job. 

I'll not loose any sleep over it and will just keep my opinions to myself in the future. Apologies if my post has caused offense Spoony.


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

^^ you shouldn't apologise and say your wrong unless you actually think you are :thumb:

you can do my car if you want and ill suggest you ALL the time :lol:


----------



## Incredible Detail (Sep 26, 2007)

OK I am wrong 

Sure I'll do your car no problem. Glad you didn't say for free


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

damn. knew i missed something out! :thumb:


----------



## Tempah (Nov 28, 2012)

Thanks for the replies. 

Caused a bit of trouble there but in fairness if you are a detailed shouldn't you be allowed to put yourself forward rather than relying on others coming forward for you. As it might just be the case, as above, that none of your customers use DW therefor there's a good chance you'll never be recommended. Vicious circle really, Unless someone just picks him, He'll never have any good feedback cos everyone recommends others? I might be barking up the wrong tree but I can see the guys point.

Incredible Detail; Ill fire you a message over and hopefully get something arranged.

Thanks for all the recommendations and links guys!


----------

